

Node.js + Redis + Geolocation + WebGL Globe - cezary
http://globe.czarizard.com/?ref=news.ycombinator.com

======
cezary
Just a weekend project I'm working on. I thought it'd be interesting to plot
the location of users on Google's webgl globe. Works on Chrome, haven't tried
it on any other browsers though.

